
The Tetris Effect - jmsflknr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect
======
nappa-leon
I saw this today as a result of xqc playing chess on twitch and I can
absolutely say this happened to me when I got really into chess last year. I
would sometimes play 6 hours a day of blitz. I've curbed down playtime and
it's gone away, I assume it would have even if I hadn't stopped playing so
much.

